# Live 4/21



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Out here on the West end of Henderson 

Sun finally came out 

Nothing but a stingray since 7, pink fish bites and peeled shrimp!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Your not giving me any hope for this afternoon, I hope you start getting into them


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I hope so too! 

Wind picked up but the sun is out, wish we brought beer!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

At least you're not sitting at a desk behind a laptop. Good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

True, did bring some cigars though


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

damn, How you bring the c-gars and no beer? That's almost the 11th Commandment.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> damn, How you bring the c-gars and no beer? That's almost the 11th Commandment.


I thought we would be ON henderson lol 

Technically we are off to the East on the next property


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

oh, whos this Henderson guy and why doesn't he let you have beer on his beach?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> oh, whos this Henderson guy and why doesn't he let you have beer on his beach?


Been hackled before by the dang camp admin. 

Come out there screaming for a single Bud Light


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I gotta pack up about 1130/12 

Gonna miss the 4-6 bite, someone better make-up for the lack of catchin!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I will dang sure try this afternoon


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you take a mallet with you ? If you did it's time to break that sucker out.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The last 30 minutes of daylight yesterday was awesome !


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Did you take a mallet with you ? If you did it's time to break that sucker out.


No mallet but I did bring a Whacker. My boss owned Mason Marine and they made wooden clubs filled with lead shot 

Maybe it jinxed us!! 

It's odd that everyone we talked to hadn't caught anything either


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nobody brought beer and nobody caught fish. Jinx explained.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jonscott8 said:


> Nobody brought beer and nobody caught fish. Jinx explained.


That's it!!


----------

